# anybody know if this custom rod is a good one?



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Its a lamiglas blank...it looks cool and feels light with a decent whip...just not sure what its worth,age etc...im digging it either way...thanks in advance..its 9' btw


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Pulled this from another forum-

"The Lamiglas SB stands for Surf Blank. The 136 is the inches. The 3 or 4 # after is the rod power rating ( only compared to other Lamiglas blanks in the same series) The L, M, F, would stand for Light, Med, Fast.

The Lamiglas glass surf rods were called Super Cutters and the # then were SC1264 ect... I beleive that when Lamiglas stated making graphite blanks in the late `70's they changed the prefix to SB for all their surf glass blanks. They do this with many blanks, MB = Mag bass, BT Boat and troll, GSB= Graphite Surf Bar,SSU= Super Surf. they are all a prefix for their series."

So you have a Surf Blank- 136 inches which is 11'3" (as you stated its a custom rod, so the natural blank has been shortened)- 3 Power Rating (Rated for 1.5oz-4oz)- Medium 

Found a couple in the $150-$250 range via Google. Hope this helps!


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks big red...that is alot of info..explains alot..like i said,i really lile this rod..and now i know alot more about it


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

It is a sweet looking rod!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

old school honey lamis are cool


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks cajun..its for sale..just posted it on here a little while ago for 125.00 i think thats fair..its been crazy around my house the last few weeks..buy sell and trade with friends and family..i was gonna keep this one and still may if i cant get the money out of it


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

It's junk. you need to bring it too meee for disposal:thumbup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep total garbage ....I'll trash if for you if Jim is having trouble lol...


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Id like to have just a blank


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet looking rod, i definitly would throw it for king/cobia if i had that rod in my hands on the pier. lucky to have it


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> Id like to have just a blank


I got a 12ft. blank unwrapped....make me an offer....


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> I got a 12ft. blank unwrapped....make me an offer....


what blank..pm me or text me 850 376 4908..text me pics and info


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It was sold to me as a fenwick ,but its got a little mustard color and tighter rings.....I'll text u some pics asap...


----------

